# was told my tiel is a he but he is quiet and doesn't sing.



## ShrunkenSamual (Sep 22, 2013)

I figured out my tiel is lutino but I don't notice any baring on his tail or and pea sized circles under his wings so I'm lead to belive he really is a he. He isn't shy at all but he is vocal like a female and not a male. 

Side shot of Baby: https://db.tt/u4lz0Y74

Sorry for link. I access forum on my cell and I can't resize pictures so this is the only way to show the pictures.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How long have you had him? Today? Couple of days? If he's new, he still may be shy


----------



## ShrunkenSamual (Sep 22, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> How long have you had him? Today? Couple of days? If he's new, he still may be shy


About a week or so. Shy could be it as I noticed he has been squacking more recently. Maybe the singing will come in time.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Most likely  He's still trying to adjust, so when he does he should sing


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

75% of lutinos are girls so if your breeder doesn't know his/her facts you could possibly have a girl. The barring on lutino tail feathers are very faint but if he is a girl there would definitely be barring, you just have to look very closely. In saying that, there's no reason why you couldn't just have a quiet boy. Not all boys are noisy.


----------



## ShrunkenSamual (Sep 22, 2013)

I looked so close I could smell yesterdays supper didn't see any baring.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He's a male then. Congrats.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pictures of his tail would help us help you. There may be other mutations besides lutino at play that make his tail feathers solid and not barred. And not every boy is going to sing or whistle or talk. Some are just quieter than others.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

My girl has very likely "turned into" a boy as she started singing at 7.5 months old. Never too old you know  But she'll always be a girl for me!

I could end the headache with a DNA test, but meh!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How old is he? Males don't start singing right after they hatch, they wait until they're a few months old.


----------



## ShrunkenSamual (Sep 22, 2013)

He is 8months old but he is getting alot more vocal now so I'm guessing it was just he was getting used to the new home


----------



## ShrunkenSamual (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't kniw if these pictures will be of anu help but here it goes: 

Top:
https://db.tt/12ihwZti

Two attempts at bottom of tail:
https://db.tt/N0gWKppr
https://db.tt/1EM7cMrF


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking at the tail feathers , I am not seeing any barring but I do see some solid yellow ones . Also I see pearling on the back and wings


----------



## ShrunkenSamual (Sep 22, 2013)

So then his is a Pearled Lutino (aka PearlIno)? Thats good to know.


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

guess so, my teil Bannana is a pearled lutino to, and he has the same feather pattern.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Also how old is the cutie pie hehe


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's probably just settling in with you. They only vocalise when they're entirely comfortable 

and yes, males don't sing till they're a few months old. I don't think Bjorn started whistling and mimicking till he was 5 months.

your lutino's beautiful!!


----------

